# Hornwort & allopathic chemicals (topic renamed)



## cdaJiv (Aug 18, 2017)

I think it’s hornwort, I hope it is...


















CDA Enterprises


----------



## Aquatic Athlete (Oct 7, 2017)

looks like some sort of hornwort to me. I've never really kept any of the similar plants, so i'm not an expert on these.


----------



## mbkemp (Dec 15, 2016)

I agree with hornwort


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cdaJiv (Aug 18, 2017)

I read online that hornwort is big on nutrients absorption and it can act like an algae preventive 

Read it here:  https://www.flowgrow.de/db/aquaticplants/ceratophyllum-demersum

I have it in a 5 Gallon, sort of high light, low Tech tank. 
I was curious if anyone had any experience with this plant and if it works like it says online. 


CDA Enterprises


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

Yes and yes. I have it in my two larger tanks. I used to pin it down or plant as you've done, but now I keep it as a floater (it will never grow roots). It is super easy to multiply, absorbs excess nitrates (I tested this- when I added a ton of hornwort suddenly to my 38 gal as a new, struggling tank, the nitrates dropped significantly overnight). Some claim that it emits a substance that actually deters or kills algae- I don't know if that's true. But since I put it in my tanks I have less algae for sure- I think because the hornwort is using up nutrients so they aren't available to algae anymore. It is also something of an indicator for me- when nutrients are depleted or something is off in my tank balance, the hornwort appears to be one of the first plants to suffer. It bounces back quickly from changes.

Can you tell I still like this plant, even though I'm past the beginner stage now?


----------



## cdaJiv (Aug 18, 2017)

I think what your referring to is called, “allopathic chemicals” I was reading up on it today. 

I found a very good article that I recommend reading, here:  http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/#/topics/98538 

Wonderful read I learned so much from it just today. 


CDA Enterprises


----------



## mbkemp (Dec 15, 2016)

Hornwort does absorb nutrients well. When I had green hair algae in a bad way it was also in hornwort. It is a good way to see if anything is wrong. If it is stunting, big problems. Fix the problem and it takes off again. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cdaJiv (Aug 18, 2017)

Does anyone else know of any plants that absorb high amounts of nutrients similar to Hornwort? 

One of my tanks is a Fluval Edge and if you’ve ever seen this style tank before you can’t even begin to imagine how difficult it is to clean this tank seeing how the opening point at the top of the tank is really only 6”x6” at most it is very hard to vacuum this tank and nearly impossible to clean the glass without emptying it completely…

So I am looking for other plants similar to hornwort to prevent any future algae outbreaks. 



CDA Enterprises


----------



## AlonsoOrtiz (Sep 7, 2017)

Anacharis and water sprite are two great ones


----------



## ipkiss (Aug 9, 2011)

Eh, I wouldn't put too much stock on hornwort in generating truly effective allelopathic anti-algae chemicals. True that it sucks up nutrients. Grows fast, and perhaps provide shade. No debate on that. But in bad situations, like in your photo, and as @mbkemp stated, algae grows on the hornwort itself. Believe it or not, I've killed hornwort before with bad algae issues from bad tank conditions. 

Also, @cdaJiv, floaters are a popular choice for your purposes if you like the look.


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

@cdaJiv I would also say elodea (anacharis) and watersprite. I like _spirodela polyrhiza_ in my betta tank- using that and limiting my light pretty much solved my algae problem in that tank. It's not as annoying as the common duckweed, and doesn't multiply as quickly.


----------



## Frank158 (Oct 1, 2013)

I like hornwort and keep it in all my tanks either floating or just stuck into substrate. I like the look of it and have no clue about that anti algae thing. I kinda think it is just a myth to tell you the truth. Keeping consistent parameters in a tank, with appropriate lighting, fertilization routine and maintence are the keys to an algae free tank. Mostly the lighting I find.

Cheers


----------



## mbkemp (Dec 15, 2016)

Take a look at dwarf water lettuce and red root floaters 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cdaJiv (Aug 18, 2017)

ipkiss said:


> Eh, I wouldn't put too much stock on hornwort in generating truly effective allelopathic anti-algae chemicals. True that it sucks up nutrients. Grows fast, and perhaps provide shade. No debate on that. But in bad situations, like in your photo, and as @mbkemp stated, algae grows on the hornwort itself. Believe it or not, I've killed hornwort before with bad algae issues from bad tank conditions.
> 
> Also, @cdaJiv, floaters are a popular choice for your purposes if you like the look.




Thanks so much for the info, what kind of floating plants would you recommend and why if I might ask. 


CDA Enterprises


----------

